# What do you wear to train?



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

what do you wear to train in your sword art?


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 21, 2003)

Hakama and Uwagi, i.e. a Kendo style jacket in white or blue. Also on occasion we wear a more traditional uniform (kimono style) with our style's "mon".

KG


----------



## Saitama Steve (Sep 21, 2003)

Well firstly we wear this dashing off the shoulder uwagi and a low cut hakama and of course, those open toed tabi are a blessing aren't they? :boing1: 

Nah but really, for normal keiko, uwagi, hakama, kaku obi, tabi and tanto/kodachi.


----------



## kroh (Jan 6, 2004)

one hard learned lesson while practicing any of the japanese sword arts...

Bathroom BEFORE you get dressed for class. 


1600 years of proven combat technology and they couldn't invent a button...

sheesh

 

WalT


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jan 26, 2004)

Hakama, uwagi, obi, tabi... and soft knee pads under everything. Blast those hardwoods floors!!! :hammer:


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jan 27, 2004)

Know what you mean. My knees are absolutely buggered from suwari waza.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jan 27, 2004)

.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Feb 14, 2004)

Saitama Steve said:
			
		

> Well firstly we wear this dashing off the shoulder uwagi and a low cut hakama and of course, those open toed tabi are a blessing aren't they? :boing1:
> 
> Nah but really, for normal keiko, uwagi, hakama, kaku obi, tabi and tanto/kodachi.




What is the purpose for the dashing off the shoulder's?


----------



## Saitama Steve (Feb 15, 2004)

Errr, it was a joke. It was supposed to be tongue in cheek humor.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 10, 2004)

Hehe, I got it. But I was just wondering because I have seen it in some of the older samurai depicted movies, like Zatoichi and Yojimbo flicks. I was just curious why they wore them that way.


----------



## buddah_belly (Mar 14, 2004)

Gi and hakama.


----------



## Christopher Umbs (Mar 16, 2004)

White canvas jacket and knickers, fencing mask


For heavier weapons like rapier or sidesword, add a leather gorget


----------



## Taimishu (Mar 26, 2004)

Contact trousers, Obi and tee shirt or contact top for training/practice.
Displays and Dojo, Hakama, Obi and Iaigi.

David


----------



## shaolinchi (Aug 18, 2004)

i just wear my traditional TAI CHI uniforms that i own...is that bad?  geez, everyone is like labeling off tons of stuff haha.  I feel inferior!


----------

